# honda eu2000 for gigging



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

is 950 too much to pay local for a new honda eu2000? i dont want one off the web. i want one from a local dealer. or is there a dealer on here that can get me a better deal. not pensacola motorsports though. retail is 1079 only saw one on ebay new for 880 plus 80 for shipping. so that is more than my local quote. but did anyone else buy one local for less?


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

too much no

Reaonable yes especially to get it locally and shake the hand of the guy who sells it to you.

I think there is still something to be said about that.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I am running the one from pepboy's and have had no problems with it. Was in there the other day and they have upgraded them. I like the new models better. They have them for $599. They are digital so you can run a computer off of them when the power is out also.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I ordered mine from Wise off the internet. I paid $850 for it with free shipping. I ordered it on Monday and it was waiting on me when I got home on Friday! I would not hesitate to do business with them again. All Honda dealers will accept their warranty work. I would not buy one off of ebay, because there is a scam on there that I found. I reported the guy, but he keeps changing his business name (glad I didn't order from him). Wise is a very reputable dealer who sells hundreds of these generators.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *bwendel07 (11/1/2007)*too much no
> 
> Reaonable yes especially to get it locally and shake the hand of the guy who sells it to you.
> 
> I think there is still something to be said about that.




yes i agree. i like to buy off the internet like many do now, but for a piece of equipment i have to get serviced, well, you know.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Who are you talking to Fred on the generator. I have the utmost respect for Seville Lawn care at 12th & Hatten for service work.

There is something to be said for a local. The cost to have to ship a unit back from a internet buy kills the savings deal.



The price you got for local is reasonable.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

actually not too local but nearby. i just picked up an 07 yamaha fz6 from gulf shores power sports. i got the quote from them. i went ahead and bought it. price was 899 plus their mandatory $69 set up and whatever fee. so all in all $968. so thats a little more than a hundred bucks off retail. 

thats a great bunch of guys and gals over there at gulf shores motorsports. if anyone needs a bike or atv or waverunner, they are the folks to see. will definitely go back and buy something again.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The high pitch whir from the small Honda and Yamaha generatorsflushes the flounders before you can get up on them. I've also heard it causes brain cancer in humans.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought my 2008 Goldwing from them in Sept. Great place to do buisiness with, they beat Honda of FWB by $2000. even after giving FWB the chance to match. Took a buddy over 2 weeks ago and he bought a 2007 Roadstar.


----------

